# san luis pass



## iiizman (Sep 8, 2012)

Almost a slam, hit it 0500 and was out by 1130 it was awesome. Specs, reds and the usual lady fish on a popping cork with live shrimp. Also free shrimped for a while and got a couple of small smacks. Trout were 16, 22, and 24


----------



## iiizman (Sep 8, 2012)

*pics*


----------

